# Finishing a cold storage room as a bedroom



## jkjerde (Apr 20, 2019)

Hey. So I am wanting to finish a cold storage room so it’s just a regular room. A few questions regarding insulation. 

Is the spray foam the best option for this metal roof? 

Do I just leave the sheeted walls the way they are? 

Just trying to figure out best way to finish this way properly.


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

Before you do anything, what is your plan to meet code for a bedroom - things like having a closet and egress?


----------



## jkjerde (Apr 20, 2019)

stick\shift said:


> Before you do anything, what is your plan to meet code for a bedroom - things like having a closet and egress?




So I don’t actually care to make it into a bedroom. I just want it finished. Technically I am putting my ball pythons in the room. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Not directly related to your question of finishing and insulation but you need to consider heating and ventilation, including both supply and return air.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

What does this looks like from outside.


----------



## jkjerde (Apr 20, 2019)

lenaitch said:


> Not directly related to your question of finishing and insulation but you need to consider heating and ventilation, including both supply and return air.




So beating j just planned on one of those oil heaters. Not really sure about return air.  

Maybe this is a bad idea all together 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

jkjerde said:


> So beating j just planned on one of those oil heaters. Not really sure about return air.
> 
> Maybe this is a bad idea all together
> 
> ...



I have no clue what manner of environment pythons need (and plan to keep it that way), but ventilation would seem important, otherwise it's the same air. Assuming it's a concrete floor, that could affect both temperature and humidity. Most enclosures built as cold rooms usually have insulated doors (like exterior doors), up here anyway.


----------

